# How to keep rhinestones on your face??



## xokailey (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi =)
What is the best product to use for holding rhinestones/jewels on your face/eye area?


something similar to this 






Thanks!


----------



## tinfoiltrees (Jan 13, 2011)

eyelash glue, without a doubt. I use it all the time for rhinestone looks and it lasts for at least 8-10 hrs (myb longer, i usually take it off around that point) as long as you let it set properly


----------



## LC (Jan 13, 2011)

2nd the lash glue


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had great luck for Halloween using Duo adhesive glue for lashes... same principles apply with just more glue for weight. Let it get tacky and slightly dry and don't use a huge glob. I was surpirsed with how well it held up all night honestly.


----------



## kiky (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree with eyelash glue as well.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 14, 2011)

*agrees with everyone else*


----------



## LorraineER (Feb 3, 2011)

I've used lash glue in the past and it works. If you have some Pixie Epoxy (from Fyrinnae) that works really well too. I find it makes my skin less itchy than the lash adhesive.


----------

